# How fast is your broadband speed in Cabo San Lucas?



## mariposamorena (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys! My husband and I have recently moved to Mexico (hubby is Mexican). We are currently in Cabo San Lucas. I was offered online English teaching positions (U.S. based) with two different companies which I was excited to begin, when to my horror, I discovered upon coming here that our internet upload speed is not fast enough. We have TELMEX and get maximum download speeds of 3 Mbsp and upload of less than 0.3 Mbsp (We're paying for the 5 Mbps plan, but after several "discussions" with TELMEX over the course of a week and chats with our neighbors, we found out it is typical to get less than what you bargained for). Apparently there is no hope of a true upgrade in our area, but I don't know if that applies to all of Cabo or Baja California Sur. We live where the locals live, but I am wondering if there is anything better further downtown. Is there any service besides TELMEX or do you get higher speeds where you live? My download speed is fine, but I need upload in the .5 to .8 Mbps range. Any experiences would be helpful :yo:

And do share even if you are not in Cabo. I am willing to relocate to make this happen!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mariposamorena said:


> Hi guys! My husband and I have recently moved to Mexico (hubby is Mexican). We are currently in Cabo San Lucas. I was offered online English teaching positions (U.S. based) with two different companies which I was excited to begin, when to my horror, I discovered upon coming here that our internet upload speed is not fast enough. We have TELMEX and get maximum download speeds of 3 Mbsp and upload of less than 0.3 Mbsp (We're paying for the 5 Mbps plan, but after several "discussions" with TELMEX over the course of a week and chats with our neighbors, we found out it is typical to get less than what you bargained for). Apparently there is no hope of a true upgrade in our area, but I don't know if that applies to all of Cabo or Baja California Sur. We live where the locals live, but I am wondering if there is anything better further downtown. Is there any service besides TELMEX or do you get higher speeds where you live? My download speed is fine, but I need upload in the .5 to .8 Mbps range. Any experiences would be helpful :yo:
> 
> And do share even if you are not in Cabo. I am willing to relocate to make this happen!


From everything I have seen, TelMex is the slowest connection. All of the cable companies seem to do better. I have Megacable and consistently get over 20 Mbps download and around 1.0 Mbps upload. The numbers just now were 21.80/1.83 Mbps. The nominal rate that I pay for is 15 Mbps. It was 5 Mbps when I started four years ago and has been upped twice without any action on my part.

Netflix has a page which lists the average speeds they see in Mexico for a number of different carriers.


----------



## mariposamorena (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Tundragreen. may I ask if you live in Cabo San Lucas? We contacted Megacable and they said that they are not in our are (Meza Colorada). The guy said they are only in certain parts of Cabo San Lucas yet he couldn't tell us which parts because he didn't have access to that information (!! ) So I don't know what town to move to in order to get better service


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mariposamorena said:


> Thanks Tundragreen. may I ask if you live in Cabo San Lucas? We contacted Megacable and they said that they are not in our are (Meza Colorada). The guy said they are only in certain parts of Cabo San Lucas yet he couldn't tell us which parts because he didn't have access to that information (!! ) So I don't know what town to move to in order to get better service


I am in Guadalajara. I thought about mentioning it but then decided not to, because it is at the top of every post.


----------



## mariposamorena (Jan 24, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> I am in Guadalajara. I thought about mentioning it but then decided not to, because it is at the top of every post.


sorry this was my first post. Im new. I had not noticed


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, I live in Cabo San Lucas, not far from the Delegacion, just down from Mega and Chedraui. Telmex was all there is, and they wouldn’t sell me the 5mbps plan, saying they couldn’t guarantee that speed for that location. So I signed up for 3mbps, and that’s about what I get.

Ookla results over the months show a blazing download speed of between 2.84 to 3.17. Uploads are in line with your figures…on one unusually fast day I hit 0.32, but the other results are around 0.24. It'd be interesting to know how much quicker it is downtown (although personally I’d need a lot more than fast internet to leave the Mexican area and grab a house anywhere near the tourist zone….yuck!)


----------



## mariposamorena (Jan 24, 2014)

buzzbar said:


> Yeah, I live in Cabo San Lucas, not far from the Delegacion, just down from Mega and Chedraui. Telmex was all there is, and they wouldn’t sell me the 5mbps plan, saying they couldn’t guarantee that speed for that location. So I signed up for 3mbps, and that’s about what I get.
> 
> Ookla results over the months show a blazing download speed of between 2.84 to 3.17. Uploads are in line with your figures…on one unusually fast day I hit 0.32, but the other results are around 0.24. It'd be interesting to know how much quicker it is downtown (although personally I’d need a lot more than fast internet to leave the Mexican area and grab a house anywhere near the tourist zone….yuck!)


Well, it's nice that they were honest and wouldn't sell you the 5 mbps plan. They knew very well where we lived and even so just tried to get as much money out of us as they could.  I ended up keeping it just because of the additional calling minutes to the U.S.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, and the price difference between 3 and 5mbps isn't too much....

I reckon not much cause for optimism in your case unfortunately. Even my location is usually regarded as too far from the tourist zone for top of the line services, and you are a looong way further from town than me.... (you're WAY out there!!) 

I suspect that even downtown things would still be pretty slow, but it'll be interesting to see if anyone in that area gives us their results.


----------

